# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Переход УТ для Украины с 2.0 на 3.0

## emni

Друзья! Подскажите, как сделать обновление с 2.0 на 3.0 в УТ для Украины. Получается, что 3.0 совсем новая конфигурация. Как перенести старые данные в новую конфигурацию без потерь? Заранее благодарна.

----------


## arccos6pi

в ут 3.0 есть обработка загрузки данных из ут 2.3
в 2.3 есть стандартная выгрузка

---------- Post added at 18:31 ---------- Previous post was at 18:29 ----------

только я бы на вашем месте перенес бы этой выгрузкой только спарвочники
а вот остатки и взаиморасчеты,цены и т.д руками(загрузка из табличного документа,например)

----------


## zzeleznez

2.3 Файл -> Открыть -> \tmplts\Molenari\tradeukr\3_1_8_1\Conv2_3\Пере  нос данных УТ 2.3 - УТ 3.1.epf
3.1 Администрирование -> Начальное заполнение -> Загрузка данных УТ 2.3

----------

